# FTU surf rods...anyone tried 'em?



## jefferymac (Apr 23, 2012)

I was looking around FTU the other day and came across these 9' black FTU surf rods for ~$60. Just curious if anyone has fished with one of these. If so, what are your impressions?


----------



## TOLUCO23 (Dec 1, 2008)

Decent blanks for the money had one that i used on pier good backbone to it.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a couple of the HVY 9 foot rods that do well the regular retail for the ones I have is more like $139.99. I like the line rating is 30-50 lb test. Good backbone on them and use them for the pier and beach front.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a FTU 10' surf rod that I've had seven or eight years it retailed like $175.00 and has a good backbone, and I like it.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Make sure the tip is not too stiff so that you can see the bite when the fish takes the bait.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

My wife surf fishes with 2 9' black FTU surf rods and enjoys them because the butt section is short and she can cast and fight fish better with them.
She has landed Bull reds to 43", Jacks to 25lb, Specks to 29.5" and numerous slot reds.
She chose 2 Penn 320gti2 reels w / 30# mono.
They are decent rods, just take care of them right and the will last.
The choice is yours,......Good Fishing


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with ftu rods at all! I personally feel that their blanks are as good as the old Harrington/Harnell blanks.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Are they still guaranteed for life?


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

I think I might buy one. I miss my old harringtons and would like to find a blank that is similar to them.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

SurfRunner said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with ftu rods at all! I personally feel that their blanks are as good as the old Harrington/Harnell blanks.


x2. FTU surfrods are an excellent rod.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

X-2 I think I'll pick one up the next time I'm down that way. I had planned to stop by there going down to the gathering last Saturday, but my wife and I came down with a 24 hr bug and didn't want to pass it around to you good folks.


----------

